# Correcta Instalación de Transformador Con Punto Medio



## edunet98 (Sep 22, 2007)

Estimados Amigos del Foro:
Agradecería me Informen Cual es la Posición Correcta para aprovechar el máximo de potencia de Un transformador 18 + 18 con Punto medio, La Idea es Construir una Fuente para un Equipo de Comunicaciones VHF Yaesu 30 W.-
El Circuito de la fuente ya lo Tengo, solo me Falta ensamblar el Trafo.
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

¿ Con que tension trabaja el Yaesu ?


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 22, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo.-
Siempre tan atento a todo lo que pasa en el foro.-
Trabaja con 13,5 Vol.  (En realidad de 12 V a 14 V) Lo que si necesita es como mínimo 6 u 8 Amper.-
Pero eso NO es Problema porque tengo un circuito de Fuente que me pasó shocky y Funciona 10 Puntos.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 22, 2007)

Fijate en el foro de Fuentes en al fuente dual regulable de 1.8 a 30V ahi esta esquematizado como es la conexión fijate si se adapta a lo que vos necesitas.
Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Me imaginava, los equipos de transmision generalmente trabajan con esa tension.

Si quieres te explico por que pero la la configuracion de transformador que te conviene es la siguiente:


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estimado Amigo del Foro
FOGONAZO.-
Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-
*¡¡¡ Felicitaciones !!! *Exactamente esta era la respuesta que esperaba, Clara, Concisa y típica de los que manejan con Fluidez el Conocimiento.-
No Necesito ninguna explicación Si Usted lo Dice ¡Así Será!
Te reitero mi agradecimiento y te saludo Cordialmente.-

POSDATA: ¿La Conexión del Potenciómetro esta Bien?

Edunet98.-


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

y donde esta el circuito al cual aluces el potenciometro?


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡   AAAAAAACCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAA  !!!!!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Yo te indique un esquema para el transformador y el rectificador, luego de estos es indispensable un regulador de tension ajustado a 13,7 VCC.


Anexo de seguridad:
Los equipos de transmision trabajan con 13,7 Vcc, con 14,7 se QUEMAN.
Normalmente se coloca a la salida de la fuente un tiristor que en caso de exceder unos 14 VCC se dispara provocando el salto del fusible.
Moraleja: es mas barato y facil reparar una fuente y/o un fusible que un transmisor.

En caso de estar de acuerdo luego te busco un esquema. QSL


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estimados Amigos del Foro.-
Mil Disculpas por Olvidarme de Subir la Imagen.-
Pero Einstein Decía: *Solo Dos Cosas No tienen Limite El Universo, y La Tontería Humana, Lo del Universo No estoy muy Seguro.-*
Cordiales Saludos Para Todos.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estimado Fogonazo:
Muchas Gracias por Todo.-
Yo te indique un esquema para el transformador y el rectificador, luego de estos es indispensable un regulador de tension ajustado a 13,7 VCC. 

Anexo de seguridad: *¡¡¡ MUY IMPORTANTE !!!*
Los equipos de transmision trabajan con 13,7 Vcc, con 14,7 se QUEMAN. 
Normalmente se coloca a la salida de la fuente un tiristor que en caso de exceder unos 14 VCC se dispara provocando el salto del fusible. 
Moraleja: es mas barato y facil reparar una fuente y/o un fusible que un transmisor. 

En caso de estar de acuerdo luego te busco un esquema. QSL
*Totalmente de Acuerdo*
Estimado Fogonazo te reitero mis agradecimientos y No quisiera Abusar de Tu Amabilidad, pero si me pasas el esquema será Bienvenido.-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Algo asi.





como estabas diciendo volarias en seco el potenciometro. te recomiendo que compres uno multivueltas. este es mas preciso en el control del voltage.saludos.y muy bien dicho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

El esquema Jona / Anthony podria ser, pero para transmision me gusta algo un poco mas sofisticado, yo emplee el LM723 con transistores de poder Por Ej.: 2N3055 hasta en fuentes de 50 A con excelentes resultados.

http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/fuente_alimentacion/fuente_alimentacion.htm

Ambos esquemas poseen la proteccion extra por tiristor


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok fogonazo.pero si a eduanet98 se enreda puede utilizar el esquema con los LM317T


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo:
> El esquema Jona / Anthony podria ser, pero para transmision me gusta algo un poco mas sofisticado




Si me moleste en escribir esto es porque constate que en transmision y en algunos casos no anda bien. Recuerda que esa fuente yo mismo la he recomendado, pero en transmision es diferente.


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estimado anthony123
Muchas Gracias por tu Colaboración.-
Este esquema me lo Había pasado *jona* en otro Foro, pero cuando lo armé presento algunas dificultades, como me pareció (Casi con Seguridad) que algo estaba haciendo mal, abandone el proyecto y me concentre en otro esquema que me ayudo *shocky* y funciona muy Bien.-
Aguardo Respuesta Acerca de la Conexión del Potenciometro que es para Otra Fuente de uso domestico 15 Vol 2 Amp.
Cordiales Saludos.-
*Edunet98.-*


----------



## jona (Sep 24, 2007)

edunet como te va
si el conexionado de el potenciometro es para una fuente 15v por 2 ampere,tenes que pensar en colocarle un regulador(lm317)ajustable mediante un potenciometro, como en el esquema que adjunto el compañero antony, con ese esquema no tenes problema alguno.
puesto que de otra manera vas a lograr quemar el potenciometro nuevamente, ademas que la fuente no va a estar tan filtrada y estabilizada como lo haria un regulador integrado o transistorizado.
por eso digo que tenes que armar esa circuito, siempre y cuando sea para la fuente de uso domestico.
saludos y suerte


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estimado Jona:
Gracias por tu Participación.-
Para Quien Vea la Imagen:
Fijatrse  en la Siguiente Imagen si el Poteciometro esta Bien Conectado.-
Caso Contrario Realizar los Cambios que Consideres Oportunos.-


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 24, 2007)

Una preguntita acoplada al tema, con el perdon de la ignorancia, ¿Porque es que se conecta un estremo del potenciometro a masa y el otro extremo al ajuste ademas de, obviamente, la entrada que hace la variacion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Para edunet98: Correcto, pero revisa el valor

Para electroaficionado: El punto medio del potenciometro esta conectado a extremo contrario al que esta a masa, es una configuracion de resistencia variable.

Me imagino que tu estas pensando en la conexión divisor resistivo en la que algo entra por un extremo y sale proporcionalmente a la posicion por el centro.


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo.-
Muy Amable.
Ahora estoy en la etapa de interpretación de los enlaces que adjuntaste, Con eso tengo para molestar en el foro por lo menos Cinco años o Hasta que me declaren *No Grato *y me Expulsen.-
Cordiales Saludos y Agradecimientos.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Prometo avisar 1500 preguntas antes de que me ponga CASCARRIENTO !


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Compañero  eduanet98 para eso estamos. saludos.


----------

